# The acme stove Portland Oregon



## Deena (Jul 28, 2014)

I have a stove that the only info on it is a plate that says The ACME Stove Portland Oregon, Model number 790, Serial number 4630. I can't find any info online about this stove. I am wanting to know if it is mobile home approved? Thanx for any help.


----------



## begreen (Jul 29, 2014)

Do you have a model number? (Check the UL label on the back of the stove) Does it look like this?




Acme made a coal/wood stove but I am pretty sure it is not mobile approved.


----------



## Deena (Jul 29, 2014)

begreen said:


> Do you have a model number? (Check the UL label on the back of the stove) Does it look like this?
> View attachment 135914
> 
> 
> Acme made a coal/wood stove but I am pretty sure it is not mobile approved.



The model number is 790 and yes it looks just like that.


----------



## Deena (Jul 29, 2014)

begreen said:


> Do you have a model number? (Check the UL label on the back of the stove) Does it look like this?
> View attachment 135914
> 
> 
> Acme made a coal/wood stove but I am pretty sure it is not mobile approved.



And there is no UL label on the stove


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 29, 2014)

The HUD requirements pretty much say it all.

"Before a woodstove may be installed in a mobile home, the U.S. Department of Housing and Urban Development (HUD) requires that specific regulations be satisfied. First, the stove model must have been tested by a HUD-approved laboratory and listed for use in mobile homes. A metal tag permanently fastened to the rear of the appliance indicates the name of the testing facility and the stove's compliance with HUD Standard UM-84. Second, a tested and listed prefabricated chimney system—connected directly to the stove and installed properly—must be used. Third, a hard ducting system for bringing outside combustion air directly to the stove's air inlet is required. And finally, some means of securing the stove to the floor of the home is called for."


----------

